# 2-3 Minute Student Survey on Lawn Maintenance



## apresearchlawncare (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi,

I'm a current high school senior researching lawn maintenance practices for my AP Research class. I would greatly appreciate it if you or someone you know can take my survey. You must be male, over 25, and own/rent a home with a lawn to take the survey.

https://forms.gle/8kvWbtmazrEf2fne8

Thank you!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

There's a bit of ambiguity in regards to the word "maintenance" (ie "how often do you maintain your lawn" ). Are you intending that to include mowing too? You may find that - similar to keeping house - while you may not dust but once a month or two or three, you straighten up & clean things on a daily basis. 
If you can further shed some light on your intent maybe we can be more helpful w the answers.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I completed the survey but I didn't see a field to enter my e-mail address to receive the research results as stated in the summary page? @apresearchlawncare


----------

